# Poljot Watch



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello,

I have a Poljot watch which only runs for 12hours. When I wind it up the crown only turns a few times and then springs back.

Could anybody recommend a good watch repairer to take the watch to?

Or any other advise.

I can post it or either take it to a local repairer . I live in the M46 area; Atherton, Manchester. Atherton is close to Leigh, Wigan and Bolton.

I know the Poljot watch is not a valuable watch so I don't want to spend a lot of money on the watch. But I wear the watch for work everyday and I really like the watch.

Any help or advise would be appreciated.

Nick


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Roy our host here or Steve Burrage at Ryte time do very reasonable repairs and are both highly recommended by forum members myself included


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Any good high street jeweller shop be able to give you a price for a simple service, get an estimate first its its free.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Nick,

do you have any pictures or more details of the watch? The movement calibre would help loads. Being a Poljot it may cost more to service the watch than it's worth plus also a lot watchmakers won't service Russian watches. It may even be easier and much cheaper to buy another poljot and transfer the entire movement across.

Personally, I use a guy on ebay called "fromukraine". If you type poljot repair in ebay he should come up. Costs about Â£20 for a normal mechanical watch and about Â£60-70 for a mechanical chronograph (not including postage costs to and from the Ukraine).


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello,

Thanks for the advice.

I will take a couple of photos and get them posted here on the forum.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello

Please see the photos below of the Poljot watch.

Any advice or comments would be most welcome.

To give you a bit of background information the watch cost me Â£10.40 and Â£3.00 in P&P.

I bought it because I liked the look of it (and still do).

It keeps great time but does not run for more than 12 hours.

Thanks

Nick

I have tried pasting the pictures. but know luck. how do you insert pictures on the forum?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes you need this thread here http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637 to help you post pictures.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

hello

I have tried to upload the pictures using Photo bucket.

Let's hope it works.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

I am unable to post any other photos as it keep sayings extended files are not allowed.

I don't know what this means.

so sorry

regards

Nick


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)




----------

